# Anyone know a good full time live-in Hapkido school?



## Mr. President (May 3, 2013)

I don't want to move to a country where I'd have to get an apartment and a job while training. I'm looking for a live-in school. Does one exist for Hapkido, anywhere in the world?

Any recommendations would be quite welcome.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2013)

so...you are expecting someone else to just take care of you, so that you can indulge your desire to train and not have any responsibilities for taking care of yourself?

Are you older than about 15?  Because that's just a fantasy.  Life doesn't work that way.  Time to grow up and be an adult.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2013)

The only place I know of is the YMAA Retreat Center and it is not cheap, you need to get accepted and then pay the tuition, as far as I know there is no Job required after that... However they are not taking applications at this time and I have no idea when they will start again. I know the ten year program is likely not coming up again until 2018 as for the 5 year I have no idea...and it is not Hapkido

http://ymaa-retreatcenter.org/full-time-program

There is also this

http://www.bridgeport.edu/academics/undergraduate/martialarts

But again you have to be accepted and you have to pay the tuition.... and also not hapkido


----------



## Tames D (May 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> The only place I know of is the YMAA Retreat Center and it is not cheap, you need to get accepted and then pay the tuition, as far as I know there is no Job required after that... However they are not taking applications at this time and I have no idea when they will start again. I know the ten year program is likely not coming up again until 2018 as for the 5 year I have no idea...and it is not Hapkido
> 
> http://ymaa-retreatcenter.org/full-time-program
> 
> ...



The YMAA program looks interesting. I couldn't find a price tag. Probably have to call for that, and probably should be sitting down.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2013)

Tames D said:


> The YMAA program looks interesting. I couldn't find a price tag. Probably have to call for that, and probably should be sitting down.



aye.  If you want someone else to take care of you, then you'd better be prepared to pay for it.  And they want to make a nice profit above actual cost.  So...it'll cost ya, I'm sure.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2013)

The 5 year program - Deadline for Application was January 2013



> All applicants must pay the minimum tuition cost of US$10,000 every year. The cost is roughly divided as follows: $3000 for food, $2000 for utilities (i.e. propane, Internet, phone, fire insurance, etc.), $1500 for maintenance of the property (i.e. landscaping,  gardening, gravel for the road, garbagedisposal, building expenses, etc.), and $2000 for other costs (i.e. car maintenance, gas, travel, office supplies, training equipment, books and other learning tools, student allowance, other shared expenses, etc.).​​



​


----------



## mook jong man (May 3, 2013)

Do you look like a "toy boy"?
Maybe you could find yourself a rich "sugar mummy".
I thought of doing that once , but I've got a head like a smashed crab , so there wouldn't have been many takers unfortunately.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> The 5 year program - Deadline for Application was January 2013
> 
> 
> [/LEFT]




That's actually not as high as I would have expected.  I was considering making an offer for something like mebbe $100,000 per year.  He can sleep in my garage, I'll provide food for three meals a day (hope he likes simple things like oatmeal, bananas, and peanutbutter sandwiches) and I'll even let him use the laundry machines.  I'll give him instruction twice a week, mebbe three times, and he can spend as much of his time as he wants during the rest of the week practicing.  The back patio is nice for training and there's room in the garage when the weather turns bad.

He'll have to provide his own car and transportation, clothing, training gear like weaponry, etc. but he can use my heavybags and focus mitts if he wants.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> That's actually not as high as I would have expected. I was considering making an offer for something like mebbe $100,000 per year. He can sleep in my garage, I'll provide food for three meals a day (hope he likes simple things like oatmeal, bananas, and peanutbutter sandwiches) and I'll even let him use the laundry machines. I'll give him instruction twice a week, mebbe three times, and he can spend as much of his time as he wants during the rest of the week practicing. The back patio is nice for training and there's room in the garage when the weather turns bad.
> 
> He'll have to provide his own car and transportation, clothing, training gear like weaponry, etc. but he can use my heavybags and focus mitts if he wants.



They actually offer a heck of a lot of training for that $10,000 a year and that includes food, allowance and they even give you the honor of cleaning the place up and doing the grounds keeping on weekends

Here is the app with all the pricing and explanation of what those that are allowed to go there will be doing


http://ymaa-retreatcenter.org/files/student_app_jan12.pdf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2013)

Finding a live in program is really not very realistic.  Sure there are a few but a better idea is to find some place that you would enjoy training that is local to where you live.  If that is not doable then travel to some place, find a place to live, a job and then train.


----------



## Mr. President (May 3, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> so...you are expecting someone else to just take care of you, so that you can indulge your desire to train and not have any responsibilities for taking care of yourself?
> 
> Are you older than about 15?  Because that's just a fantasy.  Life doesn't work that way.  Time to grow up and be an adult.



The phrase goes "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything". You apparently heard it as: "If you have something counter-productive, moronic, unprovoked and completely unhelpful to say, you should say it soon as you can."

Xue Sheng - Thanks for the links.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> The phrase goes "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything". You apparently heard it as: "If you have something counter-productive, moronic, unprovoked and completely unhelpful to say, you should say it soon as you can."
> .



I'm not sure I would have gone there.... 

Flying Crane is well trained, very skilled in his art and has a great (traditional) teacher and would likely be a better source of information for you that you are making him here


----------



## Cyriacus (May 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> The phrase goes "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything". You apparently heard it as: "If you have something counter-productive, moronic, unprovoked and completely unhelpful to say, you should say it soon as you can."



Police Officer: "You murdered a 15 year old girl. Youre under arrest.
Serial Killer: "The phrase goes 'If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything'. You apparently heard it as: 'If you have something counter-productive, moronic, unprovoked and completely unhelpful to say, you should say it soon as you can.'"
Police Officer: "Oh. Im sorry. I didnt mean to say anything that might contradict you. It wont happen again."

*ahem*

That saying is garbage.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> The phrase goes "If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything". You apparently heard it as: "If you have something counter-productive, moronic, unprovoked and completely unhelpful to say, you should say it soon as you can."
> 
> Xue Sheng - Thanks for the links.



Look, I'll apologize if I came across as beating you down.  But I am just calling it like I see it.  Your first post to open this thread came across as a spoiled kid who is accustomed to getting what he wants and indulging his whims while others take care of his daily details that he can't be bothered with.  If that's not you, if that's not what you meant, well then my apologies.  But that's the message I got from it.  Maybe there's a better way to express what you want out of this notion, I dunno.  

and maybe I'm just annoyed because it's been a rough week at the office.  Could be both.  But even tho I went to work all week I still managed to train four out of the five weekdays this week, and both Saturday and Sunday.  And I expect to train both days this weekend too.  And I paid my bills last night, including my mortgage.  So working a job, paying the bills, taking care of oneself, while sometimes a drag, is a good thing in the big picture.  For one thing, it gives you freedom to do what you want, like pay for training.  And if you find yourself in a bad training situation, you can always walk away from it and find a different one because you aren't trapped or otherwise beholden to an expensive live-in situation with nowhere else to go and no other resources.  

That's just me, I guess. I like to have some control over my life and I accept what it takes to maintain that.  Like having a job and a home that I pay for.  Even tho a job can often be a drag.  Yeah, I fantasize about winning the lottery too, but I that hasn't happened yet and I'm realistic enough that I don't count on it.


----------



## Riffix (May 3, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> The 5 year program - Deadline for Application was January 2013
> 
> 
> [/LEFT]



Looks like you can go and train as a visitor and pay by the day also.



> Anyone is welcome to participate during the Regular Training periods with the 10-year program students. There is no seminar during these two periods. There is no special or personal attention to these visiting participants. You will live, eat, and train with regular students and follow the daily training schedule. You will abide by the rules of the Retreat Center. Please consider this carefully before you sign up. You are welcome during two "Regular Training' periods: September 1 - December 15 and January 16 - June 30.



http://ymaa.com/training/retreatcenter/regular-time-training

That's a lot of training you can fit in without committing to 5 or 10 years, if you are willing to pay by the day. (depending on how long they will let you stay like that)

 I'd hate it if I shelled out 10k to find I didn't like the place! 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riffix (May 3, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I don't want to move to a country where I'd have to get an apartment and a job while training. I'm looking for a live-in school. Does one exist for Hapkido, anywhere in the world?
> 
> Any recommendations would be quite welcome.



What's your end goal? Open your own dojo? Have you considered trying to find a job in hapkido? I knew a guy who trained in kenpo, he started off cleaning up the place and getting thrown around by the master, then joined in training the juniors, then the adults and eventually when it came time for them to expand guess who got asked to run the new place? ...Chuck Norris..  ..nah that guy.

Its a lot more work and you would need a place to stay and most likely a part time job to begin with but if you work hard enough it could become your full time job and it could be paying for your accommodation. Surely that's better than shelling out thousands, going away for years then coming home a master to have to find a place to live and work?

Just my opinion.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> Look, I'll apologize if I came across as beating you down. But I am just calling it like I see it. Your first post to open this thread came across as a spoiled kid who is accustomed to getting what he wants and indulging his whims while others take care of his daily details that he can't be bothered with. If that's not you, if that's not what you meant, well then my apologies. But that's the message I got from it. Maybe there's a better way to express what you want out of this notion, I dunno.
> 
> and maybe I'm just annoyed because it's been a rough week at the office. Could be both. But even tho I went to work all week I still managed to train four out of the five weekdays this week, and both Saturday and Sunday. And I expect to train both days this weekend too. And I paid my bills last night, including my mortgage. So working a job, paying the bills, taking care of oneself, while sometimes a drag, is a good thing in the big picture. For one thing, it gives you freedom to do what you want, like pay for training. And if you find yourself in a bad training situation, you can always walk away from it and find a different one because you aren't trapped or otherwise beholden to an expensive live-in situation with nowhere else to go and no other resources.
> 
> That's just me, I guess. I like to have some control over my life and I accept what it takes to maintain that. Like having a job and a home that I pay for. Even tho a job can often be a drag. Yeah, I fantasize about winning the lottery too, but I that hasn't happened yet and I'm realistic enough that I don't count on it.



Oh just admit it....you were being a Cynical Curmudgeon 

I too would love to train all day and not have to work.... but I have a family, a house, a car, and a job.

I am happy to say that I was able to get in 5 out of 5 days of training this week and I am hoping to train today as well. But this is not common, I generally shoot for 4 days a week, now that I can actually train again. But looking at what I do after work when I get home I do see where I could fit in training every week day, just as long as I don't let the day get to me and take that to my recliner after dinner.

Even if I could go to China and train (and it would not be at Shaolin) I would have to get a job, work, and figure out how to fit training in to my day.

Training all day is a nice fantasy but it is not reality and to be honest there are a lot of things in my life I don't want to give up in order to do that.

As for lottery.... it would be nice...but I am told I actually have to buy the ticket to win.....DAMN!!! There is always a catch


----------



## Flying Crane (May 4, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Oh just admit it....you were being a Cynical Curmudgeon
> 
> I too would love to train all day and not have to work.... but I have a family, a house, a car, and a job.
> 
> ...



I find that I'm usually better at getting to my training when life is busy with other things.  That forces me to make priorities and GET ON IT.  If I'm not busy and have all day, I can get lazy, get distracted with other things, and the next thing I know the day has gone and I've failed to do my training.  

Too much free time is not always a good thing.


----------



## oaktree (May 4, 2013)

One of my teacher accepted live in students it cost $1, 000 a week.
 You had to do everything like he did even that which wasn't martial arts.
It would be better just to do private lessons 4 hours a day
Then have to wait till your teacher finishes stinking up the bathroom
So you can brush your teeth.


----------



## dancingalone (May 4, 2013)

If aikido is a reasonable enough substitute for hapkido (and it is unless you cannot miss the striking aspect of hapkido), there are live-in programs all over the world, including the United States.  Some of them are very low cost or even free depending on the circumstance.  Google for 'uchi deshi aikido'.  You will bring up plenty of leads.  I won't bother quoting prices since those can change and honestly not everyone always pays the same price - it's highly dependent on timing, slot availability, and individual financial circumstances.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 4, 2013)

There is a Wing Chun School in Hong Kong you can live in too, but it is not exaclty a live in school. Basically they will rent yo ua room and you can train there too... but you will need to pay for it all


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> I find that I'm usually better at getting to my training when life is busy with other things. That forces me to make priorities and GET ON IT. If I'm not busy and have all day, I can get lazy, get distracted with other things, and the next thing I know the day has gone and I've failed to do my training.
> 
> Too much free time is not always a good thing.



Now that I am able to train again (or at least for the moment) I am finding that if I am busy I do get to a point where I say, this has got to stop and I need to go train and I go train, this is new because it was always a struggle before to get off my lazy behind and go train after work. I would get up early and train before work, but not as much as I am now training after work

However, and this is nothing new, I never really have nothing to do I always have something that I need to do around the house but if I am not going to work and everyone is way at work and school I tend to relax, go to my basement and train a lot more than when I go to work. And that can be in one training session or in two or three throughout the day.

I think that comes from about 20 years ago when I was single and worked 2nd shift. I truly had nothing to do all day so I would get board and go train for about 2 hours a day. But I was newly single (divorced) had no responsibilities, and everyone I knew worked first shift.

Before all that when I was just single and never married I used to spend 3 to 7 days a week at my first Sifus school


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> The only place I know of is the YMAA Retreat Center and it is not cheap, you need to get accepted and then pay the tuition, as far as I know there is no Job required after that... However they are not taking applications at this time and I have no idea when they will start again. I know the ten year program is likely not coming up again until 2018 as for the 5 year I have no idea...and it is not Hapkido
> 
> http://ymaa-retreatcenter.org/full-time-program
> 
> ...



No kidding?  I didn't realize they had a full time program out in CA.  They have a school in Boston, and a program called Green Dragons. Students not only train but also grow their own food -- a rare combination as it is, and he's making it happen in the city


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 8, 2013)

Carol said:


> No kidding? I didn't realize they had a full time program out in CA. They have a school in Boston, and a program called Green Dragons. Students not only train but also grow their own food -- a rare combination as it is, and he's making it happen in the city



Dr Yang is not in Boston anymore and has not been there for awhile. He moved full time to Ca a few years ago. YMAA Boston (in Jamaica Plain) was run, for awhile by his son Nicholas but about a year ago Nicholas sold it to one of YMAAs students who moved YMAA Boston to Roslindale and Nicholas moved to YMAA Ca to teach there with his father


----------



## jks9199 (May 8, 2013)

There was another guy running some sort of uchi deshi program in a karate style.  He'd built a small dorm/bunk room for the students, and they'd train a lot, but also had to do some sort of job (I think a lot were doing cable installs or something like that which he'd hooked them up with) to help cover expenses.  There was a thread about it here on MT a while back...  I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## eteune (May 10, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> I don't want to move to a country where I'd have to get an apartment and a job while training. I'm looking for a live-in school. Does one exist for Hapkido, anywhere in the world?
> 
> Any recommendations would be quite welcome.



There are plenty of such schools in South Korea. You just have to do some searching and calling, not all Hapkido schools are going to have nice English language websites.
If you really want to do this, just go to South Korea, find a cheap place to stay in Seoul and start your search there.
The great thing about most East/Southeast Asian countries is that there are tons of good martial arts instructors, but the best ones take time to find.
So if you have the time and money, go for it!

On a side note, I'm not sure what type of psychological illness some posters have on this message board, but they sure do piss and moan like old women, really funny if it weren't so sad. 
People like that are just miserable in their own skin and hate anyone who actually acts on their goals and dreams.
So screw them and just do it.

I lived in Asia for six years straight after college. Yeah I found jobs and even ran my own school at one point, but also spent plenty of time doing absolutely nothing. Just because some poor sod is stuck in the rat race up to his eyeballs, doesn't mean everyone has to be as miserable as he is.
Sorry, someone may be the best martial artist on the frickin planet! but that is never an excuse to go out of your way to be an a-hole when answering an honest question.


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2013)

eteune said:


> There are plenty of such schools in South Korea. You just have to do some searching and calling, not all Hapkido schools are going to have nice English language websites.
> If you really want to do this, just go to South Korea, find a cheap place to stay in Seoul and start your search there.
> The great thing about most East/Southeast Asian countries is that there are tons of good martial arts instructors, but the best ones take time to find.
> So if you have the time and money, go for it!
> ...



Nice 1st post. You're going to make lots and lots of friends here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Nice 1st post. You're going to make lots and lots of friends here.



Yes, yes he is


----------



## Flying Crane (May 10, 2013)

Tames D said:


> Nice 1st post. You're going to make lots and lots of friends here.





Xue Sheng said:


> Yes, yes he is



bets on how long he lasts?


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2013)

Flying Crane said:


> bets on how long he lasts?



I predict he's a one post wonder.


----------



## seasoned (May 11, 2013)

_ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please keep the discussion at a mature, respectful level. Please review our sniping policy http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71377. Feel free to use the Ignore feature to ignore members whose posts you do not wish to read (it is at the bottom of each member's profile). Thank you.

 Wes Yager
 Senior Moderator
_


----------



## Mr. President (May 23, 2013)

Found this: http://www.sangmookwan.com/

Anyone familiar with it, or the teachers in it?


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 26, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Found this: http://www.sangmookwan.com/
> 
> Anyone familiar with it, or the teachers in it?



I think you would be really happy with the Sang Moo Kwan. They teach Hankido (Korean version of Aikido, very similar with different techniques), Hankumdo (original modern Korean Sword art, very beautiful style, but not sure on the combat effectiveness), Chen style Taiji Quan (don't know their lineage to Chen Taijiquan, so I can't attest to the authenticity), and of course Hapkido. The Sang Moo Kwan actually have many of their individual techniques named compared to other Korean styles of Hapkido, so that is helpful. 

Here some advice or ideas to pitch too you. 
I don't know of any 'live in' training facilities in Korea (there are plenty in China though), but you may want to consider finding a job in Korea first. I think it may be quite easy (though not done this myself) to get a job as an English teacher in South Korea. Bascially you just try to help Korean students to make their English sound more fluent. You really don't have to teach them much in that regard as they already have had years of real English classes. So that would be an easy job. 

I think you should check out the Jung Ki Kwan (Hapkido), and Yong Sul Kwan Hapkiyusul as both styles of Hapkido are taught pretty much exactly the same as the Founder of Hapkido taught them and is some of the finest examples of Hapkido in the world and hard to find. Also, if you don't go with those schools, you may want to check out the Korean Hapkido Federation or maybe a Kuk Sool school. 

Now, having thrown those options out there, you may want to consider training at some Hapkido schools here in the U.S. I know there are several Hapkido schools here in the U.S in major cities that teach Hapkido 5 to 7 days a week. Though they are not 'live in', you wouldn't have to deal with the language barrier of learning Korean. And the plane ticket is far cheaper than flying to Korea. And simpler (passports and stuff). Which I don't want to discourage you from going to Korea. I'm just trying to provide you with options. 


Although I was poor at answering your question, I hope I did good enough to point you in the right direction. 

 - Brian


----------



## Mr. President (May 27, 2013)

Doomx2001 said:


> but you may want to consider finding a job in Korea first.



Training full time means acquiring skills faster. I want to concentrate on nothing else for the time I'm there.

I'll call the other suggestions you wrote and see if there's a live-in arrangement. I doubt it, though.



> Though they are not 'live in', you wouldn't have to deal with the language barrier of learning Korean.



I don't mind learning a language while I'm there, so long as it's part of the academy I'll be in.

The Sangmookwan I linked to have a live-in program. It's about $1100 every 3 months. Reasonable. But other that, I can't seem to find any Hapkido live-in program anywhere in the world.


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 28, 2013)

How many hours a day and how many days out of the week do you want to train?


----------



## WaterGal (May 28, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Training full time means acquiring skills faster.



It does, sure.  It also means 4+ hours of continuous exercise every day, and a lot of stress on your joints without giving them time to rest.  What kind of physical shape are you in?  Are you used to exercising that much?  How's your pain tolerance?


----------



## Mr. President (May 28, 2013)

Doomx2001 said:


> How many hours a day and how many days out of the week do you want to train?



5-6 days a week, a few hours each day.



> What kind of physical shape are you in? Are you used to exercising that much? How's your pain tolerance?



It could be better, on both counts. I'm under no illusions about the difficulty involved. It's not like I'm thinking that I'll live there, go on parties on weekends, get laid with the local chicks, upload a few photos and videos on Facebook and quickly become a self defense Guru. I know it's gonna be hell sometimes, but no pain no gain, right?


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 29, 2013)

What about Jung Ki Kwan in Chicago? They have classes 7 days a week, and they teach Hapkido twice a day for an hour and half. So if you took two classes per day, that is 3 hours, right? 3 hours a day, seven days a week. And Jung Ki Kwan Sword methods 3 days a week for about 2 hours a day. 

Its not a live in program, Its not in Korea, but I think it meets all the other critera. 
http://www.jungkifamily.com/schedule.html


Also, here is one womans experience with learning Hapkido in Korea, I figured you might be interested in that: http://ejmas.com/jalt/jaltart_Bielke_1202.html

I've tried to find a school in Korea that is live in, but haven't find one for you yet. 

Have you saved money up to go or is it just an idea at this point?


----------



## Mr. President (May 29, 2013)

Doomx2001 said:


> What about Jung Ki Kwan in Chicago? They have classes 7 days a week, and they teach Hapkido twice a day for an hour and half.



Wouldn't work out if I need to have a job at the same time. If it was a full evening session instead of spread out, it might have been possible. Still, the main advantage of a live-in program is simple: Unlike a non-live-in program, where you merely learn Hapkido, a live-in program lets you live and breath Hapkido. You absorb skills faster.



Doomx2001 said:


> Also, here is one womans experience with learning Hapkido in Korea, I figured you might be interested in that



Read it. Nice. Being a foreigner, I expect the occasional signs of Xenophobia. Comes with the territory.



Doomx2001 said:


> I've tried to find a school in Korea that is live in, but haven't find one for you yet.



The one I linked to in the opening post of the thread IS a live-in school. The only one I've found so far.


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 29, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> Unlike a non-live-in program, where you merely learn Hapkido, a live-in program lets you live and breath Hapkido. You absorb skills faster.



So your wanting to train in Hapkido all day? Like from 8am in the morning to 5pm in evening? Something like that?   I know you didn't say that specifically, but from what you just said you seem to imply that you want to 'live and breath Hapkido', so I take it that your meaning more of an all day type of training. Somewhere around 8 or 9 hours or at least 6 hours worth a training per day (?)
It leaves me a little confused because earlier you said:



Mr. President said:


> 5-6 days a week, *a few hours each day*.



To me, a few hours would be 2 or 3, which is a normal class time for any dojang in the U.S, Canada, Europe, and beyond. 
So if that is what you meant (2 or 3 hours a day), how would that standard of "live and breath Hapkido" be any different from the usual? 

I don't mean to sound confrontational or contrary, but I am trying to honestly help you with what your wanting to do. I'm just trying to get you to clarify for me, if you would please, the details of what your wanting such as: how many hours exactly you would want to train, what type of training throughout the day you would expect, and any preferences to what style of Hapkido (because Hapkido these days can vary greatly to how it was taught in the 60's)...etc. 

Seems like most live-in training facilities I've ever heard of mostly come from China. Usually you get up in the morning, go for a jog for about an hour, do your chores (sweeping and cleaning), train for 4 or 5 hours, then maybe dinner, and you have the rest of the day to yourself. But very few, if any, actually train all day. Unless of course your part of the Olympic Wushu team, then yes, 'you be training long time'. But that's China, not South Korea. 

In Korea, it seems like martial arts is viewed more as 'something for kids to do' or as we know it, 'Daycare'. I saw one documentary where a Muye Tobo Tongji researcher left Korea to teach his understanding of the manual to westerners in Europe because adults in Korea don't show much interest anymore in martial arts or their cultural heritage like they used (similar to the U.S).

Anyway, I personally would love to train in Korea to learn from the source of Hapkido or sources of Hapkido. 

Here is a thought, maybe you could see if a school that your interested in has a student that would be willing to be your host for a small fee? Then you could train at several Hapkido places throughout the day. 

And another thought. 
One of my instructors in Hapkido, trained in Chicago. For about 5 days a week I believe. He studied under Master Hyun, then the Kuk Sool Ma' brothers (Master Ma and Master Suh I think?), and Master Lee (who was ex-HwarangDo), and one or two other people. 
Anyway, he trained everyday. He became an assistant instructor and taught for many hours. After class was over, he and his fellow classmates would train at either his or their yard. They would go over the techniques over and over and over again. 
My point of bringing that story up is how much training you get in Hapkido really depends on How Much You Put Into It.  You don't have to go to a 'Live-In' school to get the same benefit that you just training with a friend after class everyday in your back yard. 

Many 'Grandmasters' of various styles of Hapkido would train with Grandmaster Choi, and afterwards go home and train with one another. Thats how so many of them developed the skills they were known for whether that be for joint locking or kicking, thats how they done it. 
Myself, I start a Hapkido study group just so I can supplement my training so I could be better, and work on the things that I know that I need to polish up on. 

The reason I mention all this, is that I want to give you options. You may go to Korea, and find some live in schools, but they might be of inferior quality, thus a waste of money, while on the other hand you might find a school that teaches all week that is quality teaching, but just for a few hours a day. 


And one last note, the reason I posted the link to the article about the womans experience in Korea was not express Xenophobia, but rather to offer someone else insight as to what it is like training in Korea. Also, she was teaching English which was something that I recommend you do. I would imagine that would be for a few hours a day because your not really teaching English, your helping English speaking Koreans sound more fluent, and understand western culture better. So your just getting paid to talk. 


At any rate, I hope I was helpful. If you supply more details, I might be able to help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## WaterGal (May 30, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> 5-6 days a week, a few hours each day.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be better, on both counts. I'm under no illusions about the difficulty involved. It's not like I'm thinking that I'll live there, go on parties on weekends, get laid with the local chicks, upload a few photos and videos on Facebook and quickly become a self defense Guru. I know it's gonna be hell sometimes, but no pain no gain, right?



I don't think you're going there to party. I just think that if you're inexperienced and not in great physical shape, you're going to get a whole lot more pain than gain out of this endeavor.  My experience is that for new, out-of-shape students, it's usually a struggle to do more than one hour of training per day. Jumping straight into exercising 5-6 hours per day is asking a _lot_ of your body.

Also, on a logistical level, I don't know how many school owners even teach Hapkido for 6 hours every day, especially to adults.  Most full-time dojangs I've seen in the US are usually open for 4-5 hours per weeknight plus a few morning classes, and at least half of the classes are for kids.


----------



## Jaeimseu (May 30, 2013)

If you're interested in training in Korea, it might be easier to just contact a dojang and tell them what you want. Our taekwondojang runs classes 7 days per week for 2-4 hours a day in the evenings. I would imagine there are hapkido schools running similar schedules. 

The difficulties may be finding an instructor who speaks enough English to make detailed arrangements, arranging for a place to sleep, and arranging to travel outside of Korea every 90 days if you don't get an extension for your "tourist visa" (assuming you are an American).

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Instructor (May 31, 2013)

Hapkido is not a place, it is a Way.  It does not matter which air you breathe or which earth you track across the floor.  It is the Way you breath, the Way you track.  A Way does not depend on geography only that you follow it.


----------

